# trailer the wrong fit?



## petermjj (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all. New to forum, new to boating. Is this trailer too short for the boat? Bunks too low?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/boa/4278665980.html

Thanks!


----------



## simbelle (Jan 18, 2014)

I would say it would and probabaly has worked fine, as long as you dont put to heavy a motor on it: My cousin extended mine 3 ft by just inserting a sllightly small rectangular tubing insde the orginal one in the back then weldng it: It's an easy fix


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 18, 2014)

It looks like the boat has room to move forward if needed or longer bunks that extend back to support the transom. Just make sure the tongue weight is right. The bunk height looks good.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 18, 2014)

Lengthen the bunks so they extend past the transom to properly support the stern. Personally I like a longer tongue so I would hesitate moving the boat forward unless you have to. Bunk height look good. Nice rig!


----------



## petermjj (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks all! I'll look into lengthening the bunks. Brought her home today! Seller forgot to lock the cowling on the motor, so that suffered some damage on the ride home... have some homework to do before getting it on the water. I figure I've waited 40 yrs, I can wait another month. Thx again


----------

